# Preseason Game 2: Orlando @ Miami -- Oct 15



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Friday, Oct. 15: Orlando Magic @ Miami Heat(8:30 p.m. ET)*

Shaq squares off with his former team, and the 1st "Battle for Florida" takes place in Miami. Orlando comes in with a bunch of new players in hopes of a better season.










Projected Starters:
C-O'Neal








PF-Haslem








SF-R.Butler








SG-E.Jones








PG-D.Wade

















Projected Starters:
C-Cato








PF-D.Howard








SF-G.Hill








SG-C.Mobley








PG-S.Francis









*Key Matchup:*







vs.









My Prediction:
Heat 94
Magic 82


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Heat 102 Magic 80


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hopefully dooling and laettner will get to play, and that will start to answer some questions. Who will be starting pf, and will Dooling be quality enough to let Damon start? These 2 players need to show something

i dont care bout the score. Magic will probably win when we are sitting our players late in the game. Their scrubs are a lot better than Zhi Zhi, Freije, and Tang Hamilton, which we will have out there most of the last quarter


----------



## DWshadesofmj (May 24, 2004)

*Game*

We may have Shaq, but we are coached by a Van Gundy. My prediction: 79-72


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

What happen with Chris Porter?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> What happen with Chris Porter?


We went with Tang Hamilton...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

HEAT - 93
ORLAND - 92

Is Grant Hill really starting? I forgot he was still in the league.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

MY BAD!:laugh: 
Heat win by 12
Wright puts up 16 points


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Takeit2dahouse00</b>!
> Okafur said he would dunk on Shaq..
> 
> Let's see it happen.
> ...


That would be relevant if the Magic had drafted Okafor.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Heat 99 - Magic 86


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> That would be relevant if the Magic had drafted Okafor.


haha yea i was thinking that too...come on takeit2dahouse...it's almost the season, get your head in the game!


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Heat 99 - Magic 86


you guys predicted a win agains the rockets remember?......................

anyways i'll say 

magic-102
heat-96 in a very tight game with a packed arena


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

This was in the Sun Sentinel...



> O'Neal missed practice for a second consecutive day with a sore hamstring and is questionable for tonight's exhibition game against Orlando in Tampa and Saturday's against Detroit in Little Rock, Ark.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> This was in the Sun Sentinel...


haha i'll change my predictions now to ....

magic-104
heat-84


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

the game is NBA-tv !


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

did they say if Shaq is playin or not yet??


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

nice dunk from Wade on the break!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

y isnt NBA.com having ne updates? :upset:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm getting this game on Sunshine, but Shaq isn't playing. :upset:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Person,Sual and D-Jones are all hitting their 3's!!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

why isn't nba.com working??? it always shows "no live scores".....and I can't listen to the game....can anyone help me with my problem??? it's actually 2:00 in the morning at my time so it's kinda disappointing that nothing is working...:upset:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

can u guys keep a running commentary of the game coz i live in australia and have no way of seeing it


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Djones just got a hand-check foul


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Wade made some free throws and the heat are up 27-21, then battie made a shot for the magic so the score is 27-23


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wat quarter is it and who are the top scorers so far?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

There's 5 minutes left in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade just threw down a nasty dunk on the break!!!

34-29 Miami 4min to play in the 2nd...


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Doleac just made 2 jumpers in a row, 2:30 left in the 2nd


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

where u guys watching the game

there boxing on sunshine on my tv


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

whor the leading scorers for both teams?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> where u guys watching the game
> 
> there boxing on sunshine on my tv


only on in Magic territory


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> where u guys watching the game
> 
> there boxing on sunshine on my tv


Im getting it on Sunshine in Hollywood...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wright is in the game!!!

38-50 Miami with 39sec to play in the 2nd qtr...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i think everything is going smooth except for damon jones. what was up with that chop block on francis?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BG44</b>!
> y isnt NBA.com having ne updates? :upset:


Use yahoo. It works better.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

can someone tell me the leading scorers at halftime?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

it's not halftime yet...

Dorell is playing point right now


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> Dorell is playing point right now


howd he look?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

50-40 Heat at the half!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

yahoo doesnt tell u the scorers or nething tho does it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> howd he look?


he looked pretty good on the NBA League pass Audio


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BG44</b>!
> can someone tell me the leading scorers at halftime?


Haslem is leading the Heat with 11 pts and Francis has 8 pts for the Magic.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

1st half breakdown

dorrell missed a 3 at the buzzer. rasual has3 or 4 long range bombs. wade has alot of assists. he had a steal and break away dunk , one dunk on a break assisted by eddie, and another dunk. rasual got burnt by grant hill, no help defense either. we're not defending kato on the lobs. wade has 3 fouls. person looks like he's 50 but playing well. udonis is knockin down his FT's and rebounding like a beast. kato put a hard foul on HAZ that the miami bench didnt like. damon jones put up a bad shot that went in, a long 3. he fouled francis from behind like a chop block going for a ball he could never get anyway. stupid play. doleac has alot of shots but shooting a good %. malik struggling, doesnt look comfortable.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I thought Dorrel Wright was supposed to be 6'7" or 6'8"? He looked a good bit shorter and quite skinny.

Refs calling way too many ticky tack fouls. Killing the flow of the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ok thanks, when the game starts up again keep it comin


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I keep hearing about that new rule, where u cant put a forearm on the permimeter offensive player. I think this rule sucks, and will just hurt the game


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> I keep hearing about that new rule, where u cant put a forearm on the permimeter offensive player. I think this rule sucks, and will just hurt the game


They keep calling it like they are now and people are gonna stop watching games.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I thought Dorrel Wright was supposed to be 6'7" or 6'8"? He looked a good bit shorter and quite skinny.
> 
> Refs calling way too many ticky tack fouls. Killing the flow of the game.


u cant hand check anymore...it's gonna be like this all season long


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> u cant hand check anymore...it's gonna be like this all season long


I know they were told to call it more, but it is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I know they were told to call it more, but it is pretty ridiculous.


I think doing it at the beginning of the preseason is important. After the first two weeks of the season, players should have adjusted by then. As long as the holding and clutching of offensive players is taken out of the game, I am fine with the foul calls.


----------



## Askins (May 1, 2003)

in reference to the handcheck fouls, I dont know if you remember but they did the same thing last preseason....they would call it like crazy but when the regular season started they let the teams play a little more.....we'll see if they're serious this time around


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem is having a damn good game...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Ud 17 points on 6-9 shooting....he is completely schooling Dwight


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

from the radio, it sounds Doleac is playing very well also


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wats Haz's stats?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> Ud 17 points on 6-9 shooting....he is completely schooling Dwight


He's scored like 4 pts on Dwight. He's not schooling him by any means.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

doleac IS playing well. i think we look a little lost on offense to tell you the truth and we're still up by 12. 60 points already probably gonna hit 100 and this magic team wont be bad this year. 

as for the handcheck fouls, they did the same thing for the last 3 years, then the season starts and they dont call it unless someone overdoes it.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> He's scored like 4 pts on Dwight. He's not schooling him by any means.


i keep hearing he keeps lowering his shoulder into Dwight, faking him out like that, than making lil fadaways over him. Cant be sure though since im not watching, but thats how it sounds on the radio


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> i keep hearing he keeps lowering his shoulder into Dwight, faking him out like that, than making lil fadaways over him. Cant be sure though since im not watching, but thats how it sounds on the radio


Nah... he's scored a couple times on Dwight, but Dwight has schooled him a couple times too.


----------



## Vinn357 (Jul 24, 2004)

Wade is schooling SFrancis
He really attacking the rim

Wade may lead the league in free throws shoot

66-54 heat


----------



## Vinn357 (Jul 24, 2004)

UH 16pts 9 reb 5 fouls


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i hope to god dooling is better than damon jones cause if not were in big trouble. this aint milwaukee ..we play D here. is this guy kidding ?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D-Wight is 4 real!!!

I doubt he'd be playn this well if Shaq were in the game but hes gonna be great in 2-4 seasons!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinn357</b>!
> Wade is schooling SFrancis
> He really attacking the rim
> 
> ...


:laugh: 

Wade isn't schooling Francis... :laugh: Orlando is throwing the ball away so much, I think they've thrown it right to Wade at least 3 times tonight. Orlando might break some kind of preseason turnover record.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wat did Wright do?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wats the score and whose been playing well?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

80-71 Miami, 8 mins left


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

damon sure can shoot though... rasual shooting lights out too


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Howard and Nelson, the rooks, playing the best for Orlando.

Wade has been playing well, as has Haslem. And Miami's shooters are shootng it well. Orlando's aren't.


----------



## Vinn357 (Jul 24, 2004)

D.Jones3-3 8pts - 0 to 5 asisted
R.Butler 13pts shooting ligth out

heat up by 11 84-73


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HEAT WIN!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

86-75 Miami with 4:50 to play in the 4th!!!

Our bench is beating their starters!!!


----------



## Vinn357 (Jul 24, 2004)

6min left Magic are playing with there starter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ne1 got the final stat lines?


----------



## Vinn357 (Jul 24, 2004)

2min heat up 89-79


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> HEAT WIN!


NOT YET!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we only up by 4 now...maybe a lil too early Shaq_Diesel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

AHHH wats happening my updates r 2 slow!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D-Jones hits a huge 3!!!

Nice pass from Wade!!!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Bad call on Hill.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Franchise answers with a nice dunk on the break!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Bad call on Hill.


You don't know how happy I am to hear that. It's better than Bad fall, you know? Hope he plays a full season. It would be great.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Too many turnovers for Orlando, too many open outside shots for Miami.


----------



## Vinn357 (Jul 24, 2004)

:djparty: heat place starter back in 
Wade feed DJ 3333


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> too many open outside shots for Miami.


and with shaq those will only increase. Rasual, Damon, Eddie and Person could all make them pretty well


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

has the game finished, ne1 got a box score?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

HEAT WIN!!!

95-89

I thought this would be an easy win for the Magic with Shaq out???


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

95-89 Heat officially win. Wade and Haslem had 18. Rasual had 11. Jones did better, and Damon had some nice assists, but needs to play better defense. Laettner didnt play well. Person didnt do well. Doleac was a nice addition. He played well.


----------



## Vinn357 (Jul 24, 2004)

uh 18
Wade18

miami wins 95-89


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

damon jones was terrific.
14pts 6 assists, 4/5fg's 4/6ft's 2/2 3ptrs, only 1 T/O.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

unfortunately we're gonna lose him next season cause he's got a player option. :upset:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

where did u get the stat lines?....yahoo hasnt updated yet. They only have the score


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

jameer and dwight were impressive. wish i couldve seen more of dorrell.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

im listening to the commentators talking.
rasual 13 points 6/11 shooting, 1/1 3ptrs, 2rebs, 1assist

udonis
18points 11 rebounds.

outplayed dwight howard who got 17 and 10


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> jameer and dwight were impressive. wish i couldve seen more of dorrell.


jameer scored well, but he did not have a single assist.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2004101514



> TAMPA, Fla. (AP) -- With Shaquille O'Neal out of the lineup due to a tight left hamstring, the Miami Heat got 18 points from Dwyane Wade and Udonis Haslem and beat the Orlando Magic 95-89 in a preseason game Friday night.
> 
> Heat coach Stan Van Gundy said the O'Neal is also expected to sit out Saturday's game against the defending NBA champion Detroit Pistons.
> 
> ...


shaq is abolutely hilarious.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the box score is up now

Wade- 18 points, 6-12 fg, 6-7 ft, 3 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals However, 8 to's

Haslem- 18 points, 11 rebounds, 1 assist. 8-10 ft. 5-9 fg

Rasual- 13 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 6-11 fg. 1-1 from 3

Doleac- 11 points, 5-10 fg, 9 rebound, 2 assist, 3 blocks, 2 steals

Damon 14 points. 4-5 fg. 2-2 from 3. 6 assists. 1 to. 

Eddie played poorly, as well as Laettner and Person. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2004101514


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i dont think anyone really played "poorly". person didnt hit his shots but he didnt take any bad shots. the only one who didnt look like himself was malik allen. 

as for jameer nelson not impressing you joker, come on!!! the guy handled the ball pretty dam well, the magic looked way better when he was in, he hit a long 3 at the 3rd qtr buzzer, scored 17 on a great defensive team. he was also the teams high scorer despite only playing 14 minutes. 14 minutes and he's a rookie. give the atlantic 10 some love


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

the box score says leattner went 0-3 and person 1-7. didnt laettner hit a shot and person hit 2 shots right? thats weird. person hit a long 3 and a baseline jumper in the 1st half.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> Wade- 18 points, 6-12 fg, 6-7 ft, 3 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals However, 8 to's
> 
> ...


we should have this lineup everytime we play the magic...

PG - DJones
SG - DWade
SF - Rasual
PF - Haslem
C - Doleac

...that would also take care of Wade's turnovers

plus, it would give eddie and shaq some rest!


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> im listening to the commentators talking.
> rasual 13 points 6/11 shooting, 1/1 3ptrs, 2rebs, 1assist
> 
> ...


dwight howard is only 18 years old a ROOKIE straight out of high school u make it seem like he had a bad night or something.............17 and 10 is pretty damn good.....the magic just need more time to gel.....they made too many turnovers....just give this team some time because when they begin to gel they'll be dangerous. 

and damn dwayne wade is pretty damn good...im very impressed with this miami heat team..good game


----------



## Junior21 (Jun 26, 2004)

How can Dorrell Wright only play 1 minute in a preseason game? That's ridiculous, he should be playing 20+ minutes a game in preseason.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> as for jameer nelson not impressing you joker, come on!!! the guy handled the ball pretty dam well, the magic looked way better when he was in, he hit a long 3 at the 3rd qtr buzzer, scored 17 on a great defensive team. he was also the teams high scorer despite only playing 14 minutes. 14 minutes and he's a rookie. give the atlantic 10 some love


im not saying im not impressed with the scoring he had, but im just happy we did not get him, which then would not have made strong push to get damon jones. he did not have a single assist... that, IMO is the most important thing for a pg.

im happy we got wright instead.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Junior21</b>!
> How can Dorrell Wright only play 1 minute in a preseason game? That's ridiculous, he should be playing 20+ minutes a game in preseason.


SVG tightened up our rotation. Wang, Beasley, and Freije got no minutes as well. We getting ready for the season. Im fine with him playing and getting chemistry between our likely lineups later on


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> 
> 
> im not saying im not impressed with the scoring he had, but im just happy we did not get him, which then would not have made strong push to get damon jones. he did not have a single assist... that, IMO is the most important thing for a pg.
> ...


dont you think he can get an assist next time?? 17 points? he sure is better than wright dont you think?..who cant even earn his minutes.....stop judgin jameer just because he didnt get an assist in that game thats ridiculous:|


----------

